# 310bhs Pulled By 2008 Suburban 2500



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a 2008 2500 suburban (9700) lb tow rating.

A ProPride Hitch system.

I Bought a 310BHS (7895 Dry)...............

DW got a hold of some weight police forumns and is worried we may have gone to big...........

I pulled Our Springdale 298BHLGL with our 1500 Suburban for 3 years issue free ....That was 9685GVWR with a TV rated at 7300 tow rating.

What are your opinions..............


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You really need to run the weights yourself rather than listen to weight police. To do this you need your Unloaded vehicle weight(actual) and your GVWR and GCWR. You will then need to confirm that the UVW + Payload in the vehicle + Tounge weight of the trailer(acutal) is less than the GVWR. Second, you need to confirm that the loaded trailer weight + Loaded Vehicle weight are less than the GCWR. In an ideal world, you should also insure that no axles are over thier axle weight.

Many people add in things like 20% margins, which in my opinion, takes into account some of the uncertanties in life like:

1. Your vehicle's payload and towing were calculated with a stripped down model. Options have weight and are not accounted for in the manufacturer's ratings. Therefore you need to check your real weights.

2. Many towing ratings have a frontal area also called out. If your trailer is bigger than that, you will need to subtract from the tow rating.

3. Trailer dry weights are notoriously low. If you don't have actual weights, many assume gross weights of the trailer and then assume the TW is ~15%. Actual is far superior though.

I don't have a background on Burb's but hopefully someone with some experience will be along shortly to fill in specifics on that vehicle.

The final consideration is trailer length, but seeing that you have a 3/4 ton truck with an excellent hitch, I suspect you are fine there!

edit: Just to give my truck as an example, the GVW is 11,400, the Payload Capacity is quoted at 3670, and the truck with a tank of diesel and driver is ~8200. So:
11,400 - 8200 = 3200 lbs payload

NOT 3670lbs









I guess that means I have 470 lbs of options and fuel (and 40 lbs of me above the 150lb driver that was quoted).

Now add in the family @ ~250 lbs, the 5er hitch @ ~200 lbs, and we have *2750 lbs* of payload left.

The 5er is a *13,800 lb* GWR. Assume 20% on the pin, gives you *2760 lbs*. (looks like I am right at the limit!)









For towing capacity, I have:
15,700 lbs - 470lbs (options and fuel again) - 250lbs (family) -200 lbs (hitch) = *14,780 lbs*
That extra 1,000 lbs is probably taken up by the fact that I have a bigger frontal area that was quoted in the towing guide...









So, that means I should try to keep off the max GVW of the trailer (Luckily it has 3,300 lb payload capacity).

So, does that help?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good summary Nathan. Saved me some typing.

Running the specific numbers for your setup is the BEST way to remidy your situation. If you can get ot some scales that would be great. If all else fails, let me know, 1 of our upgrade options we are considering is a 310BHS due to the new layout......or a 5er of coarse.

and BTW -

*WELCOME AND CONGRATS !! Enjoy and travel safe !!*


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Get educated (you are doing the right thing!) and run the numbers yourself - that is the only way you (and your DW) is going to be comfortable with your towing situation. What gears do you have in that 'burb? You will gain some tow capacity if you have say, 3.73's and move to 4.10's. Even with those gears, that is alot of trailer weight for the 6.0l. Check in with California Jim. He runs a newer 6.0l 2500 Burb with 4.10's and a larger (than mine) trailer.

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

But Jims is the 4speed tranny and the new 2008 is a 6 speed tranny.. The new 6.0 with 6speed will leave the old 6.0 with 4 speed in the dust towing the same weights.

I know several guys using the new 6.0 with the 6 speed auto to commercially haul RV's cross country. many are grossing 25-26000 lbs and pulling 40 foot 15000lb dry weight 5ers. They all love them and all these guys traded there diesel pick ups for this new combo. Much less maintance compared to a diesel. All of the costs are about the same for them comparing gas to diesel. More and more guys are switching to gas and all are choosing the new GM 6.0 with 6 speed auto.

The new gm 6.0 with 6 speed is prolly the best all around combination to date in automotive history. I feel it will pull your 10000lb loaded Outback with ease.. Yea it'll work it.. Just let the engine rev out and do its thing..

Yea your going to bo overweight on both GCVWR and GVWR.. Get yourself some air bags if it already doesnt have auto leveling.. Using a Pro Pride hitch will make up all of the differences..

Load up and take her for a drive.. Bet you will be happier than you were with the old 1500.

Carey


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I was curious so I chased down some numbers for you.

GVWR = 8600 lbs, base payload =2120 lbs , curb weight = 6480 lbs. Doubt the useable payload is over 1800 lbs thought with that truck all optioned out.

I have seen a 3/4 Suburban up close and it isn't the same frame as the 2500HD. Appears it is the same frame as the older 2500 or 1500HD. With Payload at 2120 lbs and likely a 1000 lb tongue weight then you could have a family of 6 and with no gear and still be under GVWR. Your probably well within CGWR. If you have to shift some load back to the trailer just to maintain weight then so be it.

In any event it will drive ten times better then the 1500 and maybe you could visit a scale once you buy everything and see where you are really at.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> But Jims is the 4speed tranny and the new 2008 is a 6 speed tranny.. The new 6.0 with 6speed will leave the old 6.0 with 4 speed in the dust towing the same weights.
> 
> I know several guys using the new 6.0 with the 6 speed auto to commercially haul RV's cross country. many are grossing 25-26000 lbs and pulling 40 foot 15000lb dry weight 5ers. They all love them and all these guys traded there diesel pick ups for this new combo. Much less maintance compared to a diesel. All of the costs are about the same for them comparing gas to diesel. More and more guys are switching to gas and all are choosing the new GM 6.0 with 6 speed auto.
> 
> ...


Ahh yeah that is true! The new 6spd trannies in the GM's (and Dodge heavies) are nice!

-CC


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

As mentioned I'm pulling a 6500# loaded for camping 28BHS with my 6.0 /4speed/4:10 geared Burb. The performance is "OK", and some who drove my combo might even say good. But even with this new Burb my towing experience feels like it's about all you would want to pull with this thing.

There is adequate power for most mountains and the stability is excellent. However the combo of 4:10 gears and the 4 speed tranny leaves this truck flat out of power when towing in drive on flat ground. The slightest little incline or wind and it needs to downshift to 3rd which makes it run at about 3000 RPM @ 65 MPH. Unfortunately I am usually forced to just leave it in 3rd because of this.

I'm still totally burned that I got the one year of Suburban (2007) where GM did not offer a larger engine (8.1) or the new 6 speed tranny to compensate, leaving me with the undesirable combo that I am stuck with. Prior to 07 you could get the 8.1 with the 4 speed, and after 07 you could get the 6.0 with a 6 speed. The 6.0/4 speed combo is really not that impressive.

I was looking at the Outback 31RQS as the next step in campers for my family, but after experiencing the lack of performance in my 07 Burb I am hesitant to go that heavy.

If you have the 08 version with a 6 speed you should be fine for power. Do run the numbers though for gross weight and such as I have not done these either.

Jim


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Since you asked for opinions...

mine is that the short answer is you'll be fine. It certainly should be at least as good as your previous experience with the 1500.


----------



## thewife (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok, this is "The Wife" . The hubby hesitated to send this forum because he knows how i can get! You guys have made me feel a little bit better







i think.....How can the rv forum have such opposite opinions on this? so many of them saying no, no, no, your too heavy.

I don't get all this mumbo jumbo talk, its all greek to me, i just want to know in laymens terms......are we safe. That's my one and only concern. If hubby can't travel as fast because of not enough power, that's fine with me







(i think he goes to fast anyway! sorry hun







)I really don't care what happens to the truck, if it wears out sooner than it should because we tow this so be it, as long as I know that our family will be safe pulling this trailer with this truck. We are pulling it to florida from Pa in December, that's a long haul!

I am sure all of you (or at least some) have a wife like me. I need to feel secure when traveling as a passenger, i admit to being a little overly worried about the whole situation







I love to camp, just hate the getting there part.

Hubby said me and the kids could fly to florida and he would meet us there







. Too bad that I hate flying too









Thanks for all your opinions!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

thewife said:


> Ok, this is "The Wife" . The hubby hesitated to send this forum because he knows how i can get! You guys have made me feel a little bit better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand your concern. My DW and I are focused on safety (she works on auto safety every day), and that has driven us to a 1 ton truck as a tow vehicle, and ensuring we can do everything possible to have a safe setup. I think the basic answer you are getting from people is that it's probably about as good as you can do for a SUV pulling a TT. Now remember, there are plenty of risks in life, and a 35' sail behind your vehicle does not improve the stability of it.









The best way to mitigate these increased risks is by paying attention and being responsible. You two are already mostly there because you have a great truck, hitch, and are asking the right questions ahead of time (and of course a great OB







). I would say, the final things you need to check on is to make sure you have a good brake controller (read: Integrated, Prodigy or equivalent accelerometer based), weigh the rig once you get it to make sure you are setup correctly, and then don't drive too fast. Remember your tires are rated for 65mph and therefore a 60-65mph towing speed is usually reasonable for the highway. That also gives you the extra margin in stoping and handling cross winds.

In short, enjoy the new OB and after a few tows, hopefully you will be more relaxed about the towing experience.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

thewife said:


> I don't get all this mumbo jumbo talk, its all greek to me, i just want to know in laymens terms......are we safe. That's my one and only concern.


 Unfortunately you need to look at the mumbo jumbo to give yourself the straight answer you are looking for. As has been suggested go to a scale and find out what your actual weights are. Thats the easiest way to get the right answer.

For me the only scale I knew of was at a Pilot station so I weighed the truck hitched then unhitched to get the tongue weight. You will find that the scale is too long to do all that you want in one weight because they are set up for 18 wheelers. It cost me $8 per weigh and did not take too long to complete to have a better idea what the weights were.

Best of luck


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I understand your concern. My DW and I are focused on safety (she works on auto safety every day), and that has driven us to a 1 ton truck as a tow vehicle, and ensuring we can do everything possible to have a safe setup. I think the basic answer you are getting from people is that it's probably about as good as you can do for a SUV pulling a TT. Now remember, there are plenty of risks in life, and a 35' sail behind your vehicle does not improve the stability of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prodigy P3 Brake Controller, will also probably get air bags/levelers for the Truck........had them on the last one as well.

The DW is supposed to be packing the camper!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

thewife said:


> Ok, this is "The Wife" . The hubby hesitated to send this forum because he knows how i can get! You guys have made me feel a little bit better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When she talks about the "RV forum" she is referring to "The weight Police" at Rv.net

I explained to her that we were unsafe for the last three years when we had a 1500 Suburban (air assist, E rated Tires) pulling a trailer that was 6600 Dry and GVWR of 9700............

But she read the weight police comments............and here we are......


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

clarkely said:


> When she talks about the "RV forum" she is referring to "The weight Police" at Rv.net
> 
> I explained to her that we were unsafe for the last three years when we had a 1500 Suburban (air assist, E rated Tires) pulling a trailer that was 6600 Dry and GVWR of 9700............
> 
> But she read the weight police comments............and here we are......


You were _overloaded_ for the past three years.... it's hard to address safety since you also had modifications that would change how the vehicle handled....

With my F150 and 28RSDS I was right at my maximum weights, but I didn't feel it was safe....


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

With a 2500 Sub and that Pro Pride hitch, you will be fine.

When you wear out the Sub, buy an oil burner and forget about it........

Steve


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Are you safe? The only person that can answer that is you. We can provide recommendations as to what we have experienced and have learned but until you are comfortable with the "mumbo jumbo" you will keep having to ask that question.

I ran the numbers on a 310BHS towed by an older 3/4ton burb with the 8.1 and 4.10's. The numbers came out fine *for me*. Here is a link to the Excel spreadsheet you can use to punch everything in and see for yourself. Towing Weight Calculator

You can also learn quite a bit more at RV Towing Tips which is also stickied up at the top of this forum. The ProPride 3P hitch is a great hitch and you will be thrilled with the performance of it. I am also in the market for a 2500 Burb (one day...hehe) and will use my HitchHog and Equalizer on it. Might have to pay Carey to come down and help install it if I do get one!

-CC


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

I think you'll do fine pulling a 310BHS with your rig. My set up is fairly similar and I have no problem towing. The Pro-Pride really made a difference in the wind too. I can't speak for the difference between the 8.1/4.10 set up I have versus the 6.0 liter with a six-speed tranny but towing isn't about winning a race anyway.

Whatever you decide, best of luck and have fun,

Greg


----------



## navycranes (May 29, 2008)

California Jim said:


> There is adequate power for most mountains and the stability is excellent. However the combo of 4:10 gears and the 4 speed tranny leaves this truck flat out of power when towing in drive on flat ground. The slightest little incline or wind and it needs to downshift to 3rd which makes it run at about 3000 RPM @ 65 MPH. Unfortunately I am usually forced to just leave it in 3rd because of this.
> 
> Jim


Jim.

Give www.gearvendors.com an try. They make an over/under drive unit that bolts on to the back of your stock tranny. It really helps in those in-between gears.

My father has one on his 2500 and loves it. Basically gave him an 8 speed automatic tranny.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

navycranes said:


> There is adequate power for most mountains and the stability is excellent. However the combo of 4:10 gears and the 4 speed tranny leaves this truck flat out of power when towing in drive on flat ground. The slightest little incline or wind and it needs to downshift to 3rd which makes it run at about 3000 RPM @ 65 MPH. Unfortunately I am usually forced to just leave it in 3rd because of this.
> 
> Jim


Jim.

Give www.gearvendors.com an try. They make an over/under drive unit that bolts on to the back of your stock tranny. It really helps in those in-between gears.

My father has one on his 2500 and loves it. Basically gave him an 8 speed automatic tranny.
[/quote]

Thanks Rob. I will check it out.

Jim


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

California Jim said:


> There is adequate power for most mountains and the stability is excellent. However the combo of 4:10 gears and the 4 speed tranny leaves this truck flat out of power when towing in drive on flat ground. The slightest little incline or wind and it needs to downshift to 3rd which makes it run at about 3000 RPM @ 65 MPH. Unfortunately I am usually forced to just leave it in 3rd because of this.
> 
> Jim


Jim.

Give www.gearvendors.com an try. They make an over/under drive unit that bolts on to the back of your stock tranny. It really helps in those in-between gears.

My father has one on his 2500 and loves it. Basically gave him an 8 speed automatic tranny.
[/quote]

Thanks Rob. I will check it out.

Jim








[/quote]

I contacted Gear Vendors, not that i feel i need to do anything......but rather for information purposes (One can never be to informed)............

Nothing Available for the 6 Speed


----------

